# Camp NaNoWriMo - Writers Unite!



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey, 

So, National Novel Writing Month (NaNoWriMo) was in November, but this April is Camp NaNoWriMo where you can set you're own word goal (the one in November is 50,000 words in 30 days, so 1,667 words a day). 

I am still aiming for a "Novel", the full 50K this April. 
After seeing Kingsman I kind of want to write my own Gentleman Spy fiction.... XD

I have participated in NaNoWriMo 2 years running and won both times. 

Anyone participating this April?  

More details here: http://campnanowrimo.org

Wish me, and all the other writers out there, luck!


----------



## desy (Mar 8, 2015)

I gave up on my November NaNoWriMo... I've been having so much trouble writing lately, it's horrible. I don't know what I'd do if I did it, but I'm still considering signing up again this April! Good luck to anyone who knows they're participating already!


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

desy said:


> I gave up on my November NaNoWriMo... I've been having so much trouble writing lately, it's horrible. I don't know what I'd do if I did it, but I'm still considering signing up again this April! Good luck to anyone who knows they're participating already!



Aww, I am sorry to hear that. Don't give up! Give April a shot! Even if its 10,000 words, its something!  

Last year's camp was a total flop for me. I aimed or 25,000, made it trough Day 2 then gave up.... XD 
I ended up starting from scratch the same novel last November and hit 50,000 words, so anything is possible! 

They have some REALLY wicked merch this year.... OMG.... I am gonna be so broke XD


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

I never knew about this but it sounds really great! I used to write a lot when I was *cough cough* a LOT younger...and it's something that I thoroughly enjoyed doing. I often think about trying to write again but I'm afraid of what will come out since the only vocab I've retained is work-related...;w; good luck to anyone participating!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

This sounds fun! I'm probably going to give myself a head start and get going around spring break, haha. I already have a ton of ideas for shorter stories (10-15,000 words maybe)


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

Beardo said:


> This sounds fun! I'm probably going to give myself a head start and get going around spring break, haha. I already have a ton of ideas for shorter stories (10-15,000 words maybe)



Go for it! That's the great thing about Camp is you can set your own goal (Though.... it IS the honour system that you START April 1st  and not get a head start....XD)


----------



## LuckyCalico (Mar 8, 2015)

I knew about Nano in November, but I didn't know there was one in April too. I always end up procrastinating or getting too involved in the planning stage and not finishing before the deadline.

Well, good luck!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'll be doing it for at least the first half of April. Thus, I set my target to 20,000.


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2015)

I keep forgetting that they moved a month of the event to April, I would've missed it _again_ otherwise! Thanks for mentioning! I already wanted to work on something new soon so here is a good reason to stop putting it off. 

I've participated in NaNoWriMo nine times, but my Camp attendance is more sporadic. I've participated June 2011, April & July 2013, and July 2014.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> I keep forgetting that they moved a month of the event to April, I would've missed it _again_ otherwise! Thanks for mentioning! I already wanted to work on something new soon so here is a good reason to stop putting it off.
> 
> I've participated in NaNoWriMo nine times, but my Camp attendance is more sporadic. I've participated June 2011, April & July 2013, and July 2014.



and u drink more tea than is healthy!!

[size=-52342]unless that is a lie too!![/size]


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

Jake. said:


> and u drink more tea than is healthy!!
> 
> [size=-52342]unless that is a lie too!![/size]



Hey.... HEY..... I have a greater-than-normal appreciation for tea than the average person to the point of over-indulgence (particularly around NaNo time!) So.... don't hate! XD


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Go for it! That's the great thing about Camp is you can set your own goal (Though.... it IS the honour system that you START April 1st  and not get a head start....XD)



I'm gonna need the head start, haha. When I get an idea I need to start right away or the inspiration just kinda... leaves. Hopefully I'll get lucky and be inspired in early April


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'm gonna need the head start, haha. When I get an idea I need to start right away or the inspiration just kinda... leaves. Hopefully I'll get lucky and be inspired in early April



I totally get that.  
Thats why I make notes, Haha..... SOOOOO MANY NOTES!!!!! Like blueprints. Then I just have to piece it together when NaNo comes and do the actual writing part. The idea is already there. The story is already "written" (figuratively, in my head) I just have to type it up! My notes are my guide so I remember what comes next. XD 

I have my November NaNo story idea compiled too.... sort of.... its not QUITE there yet.... but I have A LOT of time to figure it out! 

NaNo friggin saves my life every year. I get so depressed in November and March.... When NaNo comes it gives me something to do... something to look forward to.... a goal.... and achieving it is the most amazing feeling in the world.... *tear* *sniff*


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I totally get that.
> Thats why I make notes, Haha..... SOOOOO MANY NOTES!!!!! Like blueprints. Then I just have to piece it together when NaNo comes and do the actual writing part. The idea is already there. The story is already "written" (figuratively, in my head) I just have to type it up! My notes are my guide so I remember what comes next. XD
> 
> I have my November NaNo story idea compiled too.... sort of.... its not QUITE there yet.... but I have A LOT of time to figure it out!
> ...



Yeah, if I actually do NaNo I know I'll feel really good. Something to do, a goal to achieve... just thinking about it is nice!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 9, 2015)

I would live to participate in this! Except my laptop battery is now completely dead and I don't know when I'll be getting a new battery.


----------



## Leela (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't even know Camp NaNoWriMo was a thing, to be honest. I intended on participating in NaNoWriMo last November but I had a lot going on so I didn't want to put myself under additional pressure. I have a couple of ideas for novels that I never get around to writing, so maybe I'll participate in the event this April. I'm not sure what my target amount of words will be though.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I've been wondering what Camp NaNo was all about and just never got around to googling it. Thank you for posting, Kilo ♥♥♥

I think I might have to get in on this! I dunno what kind of word count I'd set for myself, or whether I'll devote this time to my main project or just do a load of stress-free drabbles and one-offs (my main problem is that I tend to edit as I write, which means I get basically nothing done whenever I'm trying to work on my main thing... it's a terrible habit and I totally need to break it, but I could also use this month to try and do that! such possibilities~)

Definitely a lot of thinking to be done. Subbing to this thread - count me in!


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 10, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Oh my goodness, I've been wondering what Camp NaNo was all about and just never got around to googling it. Thank you for posting, Kilo ♥♥♥
> 
> I think I might have to get in on this! I dunno what kind of word count I'd set for myself, or whether I'll devote this time to my main project or just do a load of stress-free drabbles and one-offs (my main problem is that I tend to edit as I write, which means I get basically nothing done whenever I'm trying to work on my main thing... it's a terrible habit and I totally need to break it, but I could also use this month to try and do that! such possibilities~)
> 
> Definitely a lot of thinking to be done. Subbing to this thread - count me in!



Hey! Infnikitten! <3 Good  to see ya! I am SO glad I could encourage you to join in and write this year! 

That's definately a huge obstaclee with writers - you just gotta get 'em words out! In actual Nano, that's what December and January is for - editing. November is all about just word vomitng those 50K onto the page. XD I am here to support you! 

Yayyyyy! Trust me, its SO rewarding.... I am in a private cabin with friends of mind who did NaNo from my local city last November, otherwise I would TOTALLY bunk with you!!!!  

You guys should start a Bell Tree private cabin XD


----------



## Kindra (Mar 10, 2015)

I signed up yesterday so that I could get into a private cabin with my best friend, but I'm not sure if I'll actually participate.
I usually stick to the July session because it's during the holidays -- April is right in the middle of semester and November is exam period. I only set a small goal though, so hopefully I'll be able to find the time to squeeze in some personal writing in between all my coursework! Even if I don't end up winning, every word is a little victory for me!


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 10, 2015)

Kindra said:


> I signed up yesterday so that I could get into a private cabin with my best friend, but I'm not sure if I'll actually participate.
> I usually stick to the July session because it's during the holidays -- April is right in the middle of semester and November is exam period. I only set a small goal though, so hopefully I'll be able to find the time to squeeze in some personal writing in between all my coursework! Even if I don't end up winning, every word is a little victory for me!



That's a GREAT attitude to have.  I will try to adopt the same outlook!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Does anyone want to make a cabin together? I'd kinda want to be with someone I know (online, hehe)


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Does anyone want to make a cabin together? I'd kinda want to be with someone I know (online, hehe)



I don't think we've ever actually spoken to each other directly (at least, I don't remember if we did... orz) but I'm totally up for it. Originally I wasn't going to register at all and was just planning on putting myself through the challenge like... privately I guess? But if anyone needs bunkmates I'll fill a spot for ya.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I don't think we've ever actually spoken to each other directly (at least, I don't remember if we did... orz) but I'm totally up for it. Originally I wasn't going to register at all and was just planning on putting myself through the challenge like... privately I guess? But if anyone needs bunkmates I'll fill a spot for ya.



Okay, sounds great!


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Does anyone want to make a cabin together? I'd kinda want to be with someone I know (online, hehe)



I almost asked this in my last post. Glad someone mentioned it. I'd like to join in!


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

I legitimately thought you guys were talking about an actual camp. As in, you were going to share a real life cabin together. _Ultimate face palm._

But yeah, I'd be happy to join with you, even if I don't know many people here personally. I'm up for making new friends 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just made my account, so I can definitely bunk with you if you like  I'm excited now, it's my first NaNoWriMo :3


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Cool, we can have a TBT cabin!

My username is ___oswin___ (give or take a few underscores)


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2015)

Awesome.  

My profile is here: Tatsuya.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 11, 2015)

This'll be my first year doing Camp NaNo...been doing the main one since 2006; I need a creativity boost, though, after a lot of crap happened over the past few months, so I figure I'll participate in Camp NaNo this year.

Hrm...so, how much room is there in a cabin?  Would I be able to join in the TBT cabin, too?

My username there is the same on the main site: Mystic Dragon


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

There's room for all of us, so far!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 12, 2015)

http://campnanowrimo.org/campers/infinikitten

Now I have to figure out how the hell to join a cabin! Woo~

I'm actually really looking forward to this now. I set my word count at 25k, but I might scootch it up, we'll see.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

What's the difference between camp and actual November NaNoWriMo?


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> What's the difference between camp and actual November NaNoWriMo?



Camp Nano you can set your own writing goal, and it takes place in the summer, NanoWriMo is always in November and it is always 50K.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow! I am SOOOO happy there is a TBT camp cabin going down!!!!!  
Wish I could join! 
If my cabin ends up sucking, I will totally join with you guys if there is space mid-month XD 
I am KiloPatches on there as well.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 12, 2015)

Trying to figure out the cabin thing...has anyone created a cabin for TBT yet?


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Trying to figure out the cabin thing...has anyone created a cabin for TBT yet?



I don't think anyone had, so I just went ahead and made one. Invited everyone who shared their username.


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

My account is here 

I haven't filled my info out very well yet, but I'll get around to it over the weekend.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> I don't think anyone had, so I just went ahead and made one. Invited everyone who shared their username.



Awesome; just checked and joined!  Thankies!  ^^


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 12, 2015)

I was doing well for NaNoWriMo last year...but then my bunny got sick and I had to have her put to sleep. Since I was immortalizing her in the novel, it killed my inspiration and desire to write dead. Super dead.


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2015)

Leela said:


> My account is here
> 
> I haven't filled my info out very well yet, but I'll get around to it over the weekend.



I sent you a cabin invite. 

I haven't filled out anything either yet. I'm torn between two projects that have been clawing at my mind lately and it changes from day to day which one I'm most enthused about. Luckily there is still over half of March left for planning! 




Flutterlove said:


> I was doing well for NaNoWriMo last year...but then my bunny got sick and I had to have her put to sleep. Since I was immortalizing her in the novel, it killed my inspiration and desire to write dead. Super dead.



That's such a shame. Sorry about your bunny.  But immortalising her in text is an adorable idea.


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> I sent you a cabin invite.
> 
> I haven't filled out anything either yet. I'm torn between two projects that have been clawing at my mind lately and it changes from day to day which one I'm most enthused about. Luckily there is still over half of March left for planning!



I joined the cabin! Thanks. 

I'm glad I joined sooner rather than later. I'd hate to be desperately planning my story and filling in account details on 31st March; that would probably kill my motivation. I'd much rather have a nice period of time to make a plan, especially since I'm preparing for exams in May, and have limited availability. That's the reason I've gone for half the standard word goal, 25k words. It should be manageable for me if I work hard, yet still challenging.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

Now that I have a group of friends to write with, I'll be much more inspired.


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Now that I have a group of friends to write with, I'll be much more inspired.



Exactly! If I did it on my own, I'd just get frustrated and think 'oh well, no one will notice if I quit, maybe I'll try again another time'. But with people to write with, you can support each other during times when you want to give up. Plus, no one wants to be _that one guy_ who has 0 words until about 25th April because they gave up straight away.

Welcome to the cabin, by the way!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

Leela said:


> Exactly! If I did it on my own, I'd just get frustrated and think 'oh well, no one will notice if I quit, maybe I'll try again another time'. But with people to write with, you can support each other during times when you want to give up. Plus, no one wants to be _that one guy_ who has 0 words until about 25th April because they gave up straight away.
> 
> Welcome to the cabin, by the way!


Thanks! I'm so excited


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Thanks! I'm so excited



Me too!

A quick question for people who have done this before... how long did your previous novels turn out to be? My aim is 25,000 words, which I don't expect will be enough to finish my novel, but I'd like to get a good way into it. Were you able to finish (or be close to finishing) your novel within 50k words?


----------



## mdchan (Mar 12, 2015)

Leela said:


> Me too!
> 
> A quick question for people who have done this before... how long did your previous novels turn out to be? My aim is 25,000 words, which I don't expect will be enough to finish my novel, but I'd like to get a good way into it. Were you able to finish (or be close to finishing) your novel within 50k words?



I've never done Camp NaNo, but in the years I've done regular NaNo...it varied.  The lowest word count I had was about 52k, and the highest I had was somewhere around 200k.

If you have to write another story to hit the word count, there's no rule against it!  If 25k is your goal, that's a good starting point!  Just aim for your goal, really, and if you surpass it, then that's even better!


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

mdchan said:


> I've never done Camp NaNo, but in the years I've done regular NaNo...it varied.  The lowest word count I had was about 52k, and the highest I had was somewhere around 200k.
> 
> If you have to write another story to hit the word count, there's no rule against it!  If 25k is your goal, that's a good starting point!  Just aim for your goal, really, and if you surpass it, then that's even better!



It's good to know that I can write more than one novel! Although, I'm expecting my novel to be quite a bit longer than 25k words. I didn't want to go for 50k because of my limited availability, and also I don't want to push myself _too_ hard on my first time. 25k words will hopefully give me a good foundation on which I can develop the novel even further and finish it come the end of Camp NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2015)

Leela said:


> Me too!
> 
> A quick question for people who have done this before... how long did your previous novels turn out to be? My aim is 25,000 words, which I don't expect will be enough to finish my novel, but I'd like to get a good way into it. Were you able to finish (or be close to finishing) your novel within 50k words?



It differs on the story. I've had some years where I've come out of it with an almost or completely finished first draft, and other years where I've reached or exceeded the 50k goal and I still wasn't even a third of the way through the story.

To list some figures: 


*Nov 2006* - wrote 52k. Complete story. I think it actually ended around 45-48k, so I added in an extra couple of chapters and dubbed them "character development", heh. 

*Nov 2007* - wrote 50k. It's final total was 185k.

*Nov 2008* - wrote 50k. I think I only had to write 2-4k to finish it up. 

*Nov 2009* - wrote 83k. Finished the story within the month.

*Nov 2010* - wrote 75k. It's final total was 185k.

*Nov 2011* - wrote 50k. Finished the story within the month.

*Nov 2012* - wrote 53k. Finished the story within the month.

*Nov 2013* - wrote 50k. Still a WIP. 

*Nov 2014* - wrote 50k. Hard to explain this one, as it was a rebel project.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

In elementary school we used to do this. Only, we had a 12 page limit... so not very many words.


----------



## Mignon (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm signed up, but my April goal is just 10k. I'm still not sure I'll have the time to participate, but I sure would like to try! I'm not starting a fresh project, just trying to put in some words on a story I've been sitting on for a while with a friend. We have sooooo much world building hashed and rehashed, but no story yet, haha. 

Here's to a productive camp experience! u vu


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Mignon said:


> I'm signed up, but my April goal is just 10k. I'm still not sure I'll have the time to participate, but I sure would like to try! I'm not starting a fresh project, just trying to put in some words on a story I've been sitting on for a while with a friend. We have sooooo much world building hashed and rehashed, but no story yet, haha.
> 
> Here's to a productive camp experience! u vu



Any progress is still progress! Even if you only get a basic outline down, or something, that's still material you didn't have written out beforehand. Every single word is cause for celebration as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh gosh. I finally joined the cabin - /waves to cabinmates

Kilo, thanks for posting this here. I seriously wouldn't have signed up to do it at all without that extra little "push", and knowing I'm writing in good company makes me so much more eager to... well, write. LOL

I have a project I've been thinking about pretty much nonstop since May 2014, and I've only written little drabbles and stuff. Looking at those now, wow, my idea of the characters themselves has changed a LOT. And now that I know where one of the main characters ends up in "endgame" in terms of development, I have no idea how I'm going to manage to write him before his heel face turn... XD

I should be sleeping but this is all I can think about, ahhhh. SO EXCITED FOR THIS. /bounces


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 18, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Oh gosh. I finally joined the cabin - /waves to cabinmates
> 
> Kilo, thanks for posting this here. I seriously wouldn't have signed up to do it at all without that extra little "push", and knowing I'm writing in good company makes me so much more eager to... well, write. LOL
> 
> ...



Hey.... no problem! I am glad I could do my part in bringing people together like this and inspiring people to write! I love you guys! *mwah!* I wish I could join your cabin with you as I said, but I am already in one.... But its SUPER COOL there is a TBT Cabin! You guys are AWESOME. *hugs all around* Great initiative! I hope we can communicate on here too and stay in touch and keep each other posted on our progress throughout the month - I would LOVE to hear how everyone is doing and offer my humble support <3


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm in a bit of a rut and I was hoping that Camp could pull me out of it, but now I'm second-guessing that.



Spoiler: I just need to get this off my chest.



A few weeks before NaNoWriMo 2014 began, I found out my municipal liason had died. I had known her since November 2006. I'd even met her in person and back in November 2012 she even travelled to my college to help me with a radio programme. I found it near impossible to even click on the website without thinking of her - I was used to a new PM from her every time I logged on. It's the only year I've never really gotten involved in the community because I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I don't know if I'd have even gotten through it without the fact I had a writing project I had to complete for uni. 

Anyway, I decided that Camp might be a way to try and get back into things. However, I found out a couple of days ago that another WriMo'er I've known just as long has also passed away. She taught me a lot about writing, always helped me out and followed my progress, and even dedicated one of her books to our little group. When I found out my excitement for Camp just vanished. I went to my TV writing class the next day and even that was a struggle to get through.

​



On the other hand, I think I've managed to settle on an idea. I'm just struggling to make myself sit down and write the outline.

*Is anyone prepared yet? *


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Any progress is still progress! Even if you only get a basic outline down, or something, that's still material you didn't have written out beforehand. Every single word is cause for celebration as far as I'm concerned.



Exactly! For me, Camp NaNoWriMo is a good way to encourage me to write. Without the support and encouragement, I'd never get around to starting my novel.



Tina said:


> I'm in a bit of a rut and I was hoping that Camp could pull me out of it, but now I'm second-guessing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I am prepared*  Well, nearly. I've got the basic story outline planned, but I have to get down the details of subplots so I don't forget about them. I hate it when I'm reading something and a new subplot is introduced, only for it to randomly disappear without explanation and never return.

I'm sorry for your loss  Maybe you could put a dedication to her in your novel this year? I don't know how close you were, but it could be a nice way to pay tribute...



KiloPatches said:


> Hey.... no problem! I am glad I could do my part in bringing people together like this and inspiring people to write! I love you guys! *mwah!* I wish I could join your cabin with you as I said, but I am already in one.... But its SUPER COOL there is a TBT Cabin! You guys are AWESOME. *hugs all around* Great initiative! I hope we can communicate on here too and stay in touch and keep each other posted on our progress throughout the month - I would LOVE to hear how everyone is doing and offer my humble support <3



Thank you for making this thread! I wouldn't even know Camp NaNoWriMo existed without it. I'll post updates on my progress here every now and again!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of giving it a try. Perhaps I'll write a story based on Imogen Heap's song Neglected Space, personifying a crumbling house.


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm thinking of giving it a try. Perhaps I'll write a story based on Imogen Heap's song Neglected Space, personifying a crumbling house.



If you do give it a go, you could join our cabin


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Imogen Heap is a wonderful musician and that song is such great inspiration for writing. Any of her songs are, I think. They're all beautiful.


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

I prefer to listen to instrumentals when I'm writing, otherwise I find myself concentrating too much on the lyrics and not writing. That being said, I like to listen to songs with lyrics _before_ I write because sometimes they inspire me.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 20, 2015)

Prepared?  I'm not sure I know the meaning of the word.  ;p

I've got the main characters, the victims (it's a murder mystery story), the puzzle, and a general plot.  
So...sorta, I guess?


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 20, 2015)

Tina said:


> I'm in a bit of a rut and I was hoping that Camp could pull me out of it, but now I'm second-guessing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TINA!!!!!!!! :O
*HUGS*!!!!!!!
OMG!!!!!!! 
WHAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!
WAIT-WHAAAAAT!!!!!!! 
*HUGS AGAIN*!!!!!!!
OMG!!!!!!
MY CONDOLENCES!!!!!
OH MY WORD!!!!! 
AHHHHH!!!!!! 
Okay..... *Deep Breath* 
I have known my ML for 2 years.... Cecilia.... and she is the most peppy enthusiastic person ever.... IF SHE DIED I WOULD LOSE IT! 
(And my mother died when I was 17.....) 
WOW. 
I AM SOOO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS(ES).  
OMG. *fans eyes* 
I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE. 
*HUGS* (last one, I swear) 
*backs away* *sniff* 

*ahem* 
......

Yes, I have made notes throughout the month on ideas I want to include for my novel (I am doing the full 50K) 
Its a Gentleman Spy Fiction. 
I have the Mission Briefing, Prologue, Rising Action and Ending all figured out. The stuff in between (Climax, Falling Action and (possibly) Epilogue) is what I am working on now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2015)

I really need to force myself back into writing, I have like 11 or 12 ideas that I desperately need to get out of me, but I have starts for each of them, accompanied with extensive research for each. 
The one I really want to hunker down and work on is a zombie apocalypse story where most of the world is dead already, and the zombies have starved out for the most part. 
My main character is a young lady traveling the wastelands left behind searching for others who made it through, lots of traveling and surviving, not so much action as one would expect from a zombie novel, but in my head it's to the point where there are hardly any zombies left cause they did their job wiping people out, the roads and building are littered with bodies, and now the few left behind are sluggish for the most part since they've starved with the lack of humans to eat. Of course there will be a few epic zombie fights, I mean there has to be some patches of them right? Basically she'll be traveling over a few states using different methods, making lots of stops, growing as she goes, remembering good times, bad times, and when everything started, slowly explaining what happened and why it happened through her memories. 
Does anybody like the idea and does it sound interesting? I have a lot more ideas that I've worked on but I always get stuck and then go back, read what I have, and then sit with the typing cursor blinking and STARING INTO MY SOUL AS I CAN'T FEED IT WORDSSS. I even bought a book that has all sorts of ideas and stuff that help you write a more interesting book from the NaNoWriMo folks. Honestly I need to just use that book to expand my ideas and get back into it...


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 21, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really need to force myself back into writing, I have like 11 or 12 ideas that I desperately need to get out of me, but I have starts for each of them, accompanied with extensive research for each.
> The one I really want to hunker down and work on is a zombie apocalypse story where most of the world is dead already, and the zombies have starved out for the most part.
> My main character is a young lady traveling the wastelands left behind searching for others who made it through, lots of traveling and surviving, not so much action as one would expect from a zombie novel, but in my head it's to the point where there are hardly any zombies left cause they did their job wiping people out, the roads and building are littered with bodies, and now the few left behind are sluggish for the most part since they've starved with the lack of humans to eat. Of course there will be a few epic zombie fights, I mean there has to be some patches of them right? Basically she'll be traveling over a few states using different methods, making lots of stops, growing as she goes, remembering good times, bad times, and when everything started, slowly explaining what happened and why it happened through her memories.
> Does anybody like the idea and does it sound interesting? I have a lot more ideas that I've worked on but I always get stuck and then go back, read what I have, and then sit with the typing cursor blinking and STARING INTO MY SOUL AS I CAN'T FEED IT WORDSSS. I even bought a book that has all sorts of ideas and stuff that help you write a more interesting book from the NaNoWriMo folks. Honestly I need to just use that book to expand my ideas and get back into it...



Dooo itttt! ♥


----------



## LoonieToonies (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh my god this is a great idea! I absolutely love writing, it's been a passion if mine for as long as I can remember. As much as I love it though, I'm easily swayed and have difficulties sticking to a single idea before changing my mind and scrapping the work to start something new. I really want to start writing my supernatural/alternate history 'The Hour of Eden' and maybe this will be a good way to give me a kick start!

It takes place in an alternate timeline where the Black Death ended up decimating humanity and driving most of the world to extinction, and as such there was a large migration to North America very early on. The reason for the plague's destruction was due to the rise of the reapers, mysterious demons who survive by bonding with a single human host using venom and then feeding on their misery and life force. To protect themselves from the reapers, a clock tower was built at the heart of a great city called Morgan, and the song it plays keeps the reapers away and protects the humans. The song has something known as 'the bell range' meaning if you can hear the song you're safe, and it is illegal to go beyond it where the reapers live. However, for some mysterious reason, the song no longer works and reapers begin attacking withTon the bell range, facing humanity with yet another threat. It's supernatural with superstitious lore weaved in: iron is the only way to kill a reaper physically (since iron was used to keep evil spirits away) they like to give people opals because they are bad luck and ensure that the human holding it will suffer and, as such, feed the reapers, and so on.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 21, 2015)

This is a painfully poor reflection on my writing skills but, sure, why not.


----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 21, 2015)

http://campnanowrimo.org/campers/supervillain 
This is meee. I'm probably going to work on a spin-off of another story that I was working on like a year ago. Superhero genre, no biggie.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

I found my Ready, Set, Novel! book today which is awesome, it's by the NaNoWriMo folks and it is a huge inspiration, I wanted to try to do it in order even though I have a start and basic premise of my story already. There are all kinds of little activities to inspire and since doing them I came up with at least three more usable story ideas... most likely for short stories but STILL! Totally a worth while book to get!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoonieToonies said:


> Oh my god this is a great idea! I absolutely love writing, it's been a passion if mine for as long as I can remember. As much as I love it though, I'm easily swayed and have difficulties sticking to a single idea before changing my mind and scrapping the work to start something new. I really want to start writing my supernatural/alternate history 'The Hour of Eden' and maybe this will be a good way to give me a kick start!
> 
> It takes place in an alternate timeline where the Black Death ended up decimating humanity and driving most of the world to extinction, and as such there was a large migration to North America very early on. The reason for the plague's destruction was due to the rise of the reapers, mysterious demons who survive by bonding with a single human host using venom and then feeding on their misery and life force. To protect themselves from the reapers, a clock tower was built at the heart of a great city called Morgan, and the song it plays keeps the reapers away and protects the humans. The song has something known as 'the bell range' meaning if you can hear the song you're safe, and it is illegal to go beyond it where the reapers live. However, for some mysterious reason, the song no longer works and reapers begin attacking withTon the bell range, facing humanity with yet another threat. It's supernatural with superstitious lore weaved in: iron is the only way to kill a reaper physically (since iron was used to keep evil spirits away) they like to give people opals because they are bad luck and ensure that the human holding it will suffer and, as such, feed the reapers, and so on.



That sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words, *KiloPatches*. <3 



Leela said:


> I'm sorry for your loss  Maybe you could put a dedication to her in your novel this year? I don't know how close you were, but it could be a nice way to pay tribute...



I'm going to do so for both of them. If they knew I was moping and stalling then they wouldn't be happy! My ML used to message me every single time I didn't write, so she would most definitely scold me if she knew I'd been in a slump so long. Actually, upon writing that, I decided to check my inbox and found that the 2013 messages from her are still saved! And the very last one I received has just annihilated my excuse to use uni not to write next month: 



Spoiler: Message.






> I know you are dealing with being over scheduled, but you are doing just fine.
> 
> Don't give up.  I know you can do it.
> 
> ...






And she did this every November for _eight years_. She was such an amazing ML. She even sent me this back in 2009 filled with chocolates! 



Spoiler: Gift.












Maybe I'll pull that mug back out for camp. I used it every day for over four years, but then stopped using it when she passed away because I didn't want to risk accidentally breaking it.  



*ANYWAY, IT'S ALREADY MARCH 26TH*​
I've been sat staring at a document for two hours while trying to perfect a script that I've left far too late. It's for an eight-minute short film and we're filming in two days time - but the lack of dialogue frightens me a ton because that's my definite strong point in writing, both in prose as well as for the screen. But, anyway, working on this reminded me that we're just a few days away from Camp now! 

I'm nowhere near ready, but definitely excited! I've settled on my idea, under the working title of _Leslie_. It's the prequel to an on-and-off again project I've been working on since July 2010 that has gone under so many complete rewrites (in the form of both prose and television scripts) but is still failing to achieve what I want it to. I think going back and exploring the protagonist a little more is necessary, and while I could do it in the form of a detailed bio I think a small project like this is going to be a good exercise to get me back into the habit of writing prose.

I'm seriously doubting being able to finish this April but I'm determined to give it a go.

*How is everyone else feeling now that it's so close? *

​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm super nervous. I haven't tried writing a story in forever, and I'm starting to not feel confident enough in my writing abilities to do this... I've got so many ideas with a lot of potential, but actually typing them out is going to be hard since I'm not really proud of anything I do


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 26, 2015)

I wasn't planning on participating in this, but seeing as how my current novel is soon being finished, then I might consider participating in it. I'm still learning how to write and I want some time to edit my current novel so I might not be able to participate, but I just might decide to. If I do enter, I'll probably write something fairly short.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'm super nervous. I haven't tried writing a story in forever, and I'm starting to not feel confident enough in my writing abilities to do this... I've got so many ideas with a lot of potential, but actually typing them out is going to be hard since I'm not really proud of anything I do


I have had friends who've wrote and love it, wrote and hated, or even wrote and then proceeded to delete half of the writing. Basically how I think of this is just to get as much as possible out onto the paper. I'm not super confident in my writing abilities, I always go back and read through old stuff I wrote and hate it, but I am forcing myself to do this anyways so I can improve and see what I am capable of!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have had friends who've wrote and love it, wrote and hated, or even wrote and then proceeded to delete half of the writing. Basically how I think of this is just to get as much as possible out onto the paper. I'm not super confident in my writing abilities, I always go back and read through old stuff I wrote and hate it, but I am forcing myself to do this anyways so I can improve and see what I am capable of!



Good plan. I'll just do it anyways!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2015)

If anybody is still looking for a cabin me and my friend have room!


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 26, 2015)

Well in the end I decided to enter. Hopefully it'll be lots of fun.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 31, 2015)

Bumping since it's almost time :3

Has anyone been doing any planning? Who's gonna wing it completely?


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2015)

I've spent the past few hours panic-planning. I work better under pressure, so it's going surprisingly well - despite me getting distracted by trying (and failing) to make a cover haha. I know the overall plot and the key events and where in the story they will happen, but I'm not 100% certain of the ending. I also need to flesh out the characters a little more.

*Note:* there are still available spaces in the cabin! Let me know your Camp username for an invite!


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 1, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've spent the past few hours panic-planning. I work better under pressure, so it's going surprisingly well - despite me getting distracted by trying (and failing) to make a cover haha. I know the overall plot and the key events and where in the story they will happen, but I'm not 100% certain of the ending. I also need to flesh out the characters a little more.
> 
> *Note:* there are still available spaces in the cabin! Let me know your Camp username for an invite!



invite me pleaseeee
@SuperVillain


----------



## Hai (Apr 1, 2015)

Ah, this thread reminded me to enter^^ (thanks!)
I won NaNoWriMo 2013 but didn't have the time to participate since then. I'm going to continue writing on my NaNo '13 project; it's going to be a whole lot longer than 50000 words I guess.
What is your writing goal for this month?
I choose 1000 words a day.

And it would be cool if they'd let you choose your cabin with selecting the language you write in. I write in German because my English isn't _that_ good and now I have no one I can bother with "aaah this sentence sounds wrong! What shall I do? D:" and stuff like that ._.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 1, 2015)

I decided to change my entire story the other night.  Oh, well...these things are more fun for me when I have a slight handicap in starting, anyway.  
Though, that's prolly a result of my first year, when I didn't hear about NaNoWriMo until the 12th of November; signed up that day, started writing, and finished about a day or two before the 30th.  Unless I'm super busy, an entire 30 days is a bit generous to me.

...or, in this case, when I change my entire story (even the genre, though it's still YA fiction) the night before the event starts.  XD

Hope everyone else is ready to start!  Maybe we can do some word wars (within the TBT cabin, and with other cabins since it sounds like some users here are in a different cabin).


----------



## Bowie (Apr 1, 2015)

As a 3D modeller and animator, it's quite simple for me to bring my stories to life, so I'm already thinking of how I could turn my story into a film at some point.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 1, 2015)

****! Writing is hard... I'll start tomorrow


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 1, 2015)

hmm i've been thinking of incorporating a strong mother/daughter relationship in this story that has yet to come fruition 
idk if it's just me but it feels like there are very few mother/daughter relationships in media. books, tv shows, comics, etc. like the only one i can think of off the top of my head is the relationship wonder woman has with her mother lol.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 1, 2015)

Argh...my local ML sent me an invite to join their cabin, and I accidentally clicked on it when I went to update my word count.  Any chance I can get a re-invite to the cabin?

I'll link my profile again:  Mystic Dragon

Please and thank you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 3, 2015)

Haha! Totally kept putting off my writing for yesterday off so I decided to "cheat" by putting my word count I had already done on my story before the start of NaNo, but then today when I went to write I wrote over 2000 words, when I daily goal is 1000 since my end goal is 30k. I think I will make it just fine. Haha. I am trying to pace myself so I don't lose steam. I want to write so much more already cause once I get going I really get going! How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Procrastinating hardcore. So much is going on IRL that it's putting a major stick in my spokes so far.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Procrastinating hardcore. So much is going on IRL that it's putting a major stick in my spokes so far.



I have a ton of stuff going on IRL too, and I have an Easter Event I am hosting on ACNL, and work and life and everything... SO MUCH! But I am trying really hard to meet my daily goal, and if not making up for it the next day. So far I am slightly over which I good. I am trying to pace myself but the first day I wrote (which was the second day because I was busy the first day) I wrote a lot, today I wrote just about the 1000 daily goal I have. But for me it's a nice little escape from my craziness in real life, if you haven't read all the care packages on the site yet DO! They've helped me a lot actually.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have a ton of stuff going on IRL too, and I have an Easter Event I am hosting on ACNL, and work and life and everything... SO MUCH! But I am trying really hard to meet my daily goal, and if not making up for it the next day. So far I am slightly over which I good. I am trying to pace myself but the first day I wrote (which was the second day because I was busy the first day) I wrote a lot, today I wrote just about the 1000 daily goal I have. But for me it's a nice little escape from my craziness in real life, if you haven't read all the care packages on the site yet DO! They've helped me a lot actually.



Thank you so much for bringing these care package things to my attention, seriously. They're amazing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Thank you so much for bringing these care package things to my attention, seriously. They're amazing.



No problem, on the first few days when I had trouble with starting they helped me. It's nice getting pats of encouragement from real successful authors.


----------



## Leela (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like I need to get a wiggle on ◕_◕






We all do >_<


----------



## Imbri (Apr 5, 2015)

This time of year is too crazy for me, plus I'm busy editing/rewriting/editing more/rewriting again my November NaNo. Best of luck to all of you who are participating in Camp NaNo! Hope you all create fun stories!


----------



## mdchan (Apr 5, 2015)

Leela said:


> Looks like I need to get a wiggle on ◕_◕
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries...if I can get into a groove, I can do over 5-10k in a day.  I've done it before.  XD
I just have to find that groove, first.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 6, 2015)

Had over 6k done yesterday but now I am struggling to find inspiration... I blame the egg hunt!


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 7, 2015)

Come on guys, you can do it! I believe in you! The first week can be the hardest, you're just getting into the swing of things. But buckle down, sit in a cafe some thing, set up "virtual write-ins" if you like and meet up on here if you like and write together to keep each other motivated and writing! Keep at it! <3 Sending my love!


----------



## mdchan (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm nearly at 10k, now...finally found my groove!


----------



## Nay (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not participating but good luck to everyone writing!  

I always get impatient at the beginning of the month and botch things up, lol. Major respect to those who can see NaNo thru.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 8, 2015)

Even though I'm not participating, there are a few things I do in November that might help some of you get over the humps and around the walls.

Music. Plug in your iPod with a playlist that pumps you up and gets you inspired. It could be something that relates to the theme of your story or just something that helps your fingers go faster. I find that "Buckbeak's Flight" from HP and "Jack Dawson's Luck" from the Titanic soundtrack work well.

Get out of your room. Working at home is great, but sometimes it's easier to procrastinate at home. Grab your laptop/tablet/pen and paper, music and headphones, and whatever notes you need, and go someplace else to write for a while. Sometimes the act of going someplace specifically to write can give you the boost you need. If you aren't meeting up for a write-in with others, find a corner in a coffee shop (bonus here: caffeine and snacks to keep you going!) where you can tuck in for an hour or two.

Jump around. Start with the ending. Work your way out from the middle. You don't have to go from Chapter One to The End, if you don't want.

Download a timer app. Just because you aren't in a group write-in, it doesn't mean you can't race yourself. Set it for 30 minutes and go. Don't worry about spelling or punctuation mistakes. Just keep typing.

Which brings me to my last trick, one I have trouble adhering to - backspace is your enemy. Misspell your characters' names? Forgot to capitalize the beginning of that sentence? Ignore it. If the squiggles under everything make you nuts, turn that feature off on your computer. Once the month is over, you can go back and fix all of those errors. For now, leave them alone. All you care about right now is dumping your ideas onto the page and reaching that golden 1,667 word count for the day.

Good luck, everyone, and keep posting how you're doing. The Cheer Squad is here for you!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 8, 2015)

Because I'm such an emo, I've found some inspiration to write. Now I just need somewhere to do it at...


----------



## mdchan (Apr 12, 2015)

After looking at the word counts in the TBT cabin, I was thinking of trying to organize a word war to help get creative juices flowing again; not just for those in the cabin, but for everyone who's participating in Camp NaNo.

Heck, we could even to a Cabin vs Cabin word war (though, the TBT cabin really only has three active people, so I'm not so sure that would work).

There are a couple things I need to know to be able to organize it:
1:  Are you interested?
2:  Would you be willing to provide your time zone?
3:  Is there a preferred chat client you'd like to suggest?

During NaNoWriMo, I'm often in the chatroom for my region; I'm sure it'd be possible to create a chatroom through the same client, I'd just have to figure out how since I'm not my region's ML (and have only organized one word war before, which was actually forum-based instead of chatroom-based.  However, chats are easier to run word wars in).


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 12, 2015)

That's an excellent idea - if you can, and if you're comfortable, I would highly suggeest getting on oard with this! :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 27, 2015)

Reviving this as it's only... four days to go now. I am so far off par but I plan on catching up tonight as long as I don't get distracted!


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2015)

I only hit the 50% mark on my goal last night.  

Still determined to win though!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> I only hit the 50% mark on my goal last night.
> 
> Still determined to win though!



I hit my 50% like yesterday or something. But I mean, I am only going for 30k. At least I broke 20k today, so I mean, almost right?


----------



## Imbri (Apr 27, 2015)

Four days is a lot, in NaNo-time. Nothing like a looming deadline to kick your Muse into high gear. If your story is stuck, maybe open a new file and start writing some backstory for your character. It doesn't have to be anything you plan to include, but it'll still count. And it could give you an idea for where to take the story.

Keep it up, everyone! You can do it!!


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 27, 2015)

Imbri said:


> Four days is a lot, in NaNo-time. Nothing like a looming deadline to kick your Muse into high gear. If your story is stuck, maybe open a new file and start writing some backstory for your character. It doesn't have to be anything you plan to include, but it'll still count. And it could give you an idea for where to take the story.
> 
> Keep it up, everyone! You can do it!!



This was just what I needed to see today - thank you! ♥


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

I failed, I failed horribly. For some reason as I went along as I wrote and copied the number totals adding them all up, because I was sending them to myself via work when I was working on them. But when I went to transfer all of the actual words over into a cohesive document I lost a ton of words, I don't know if I lost an email or what but now I am way under and I fail. >.< I am still going to finish it, just not today...


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2015)

I met the word count, but it didn't feel like a win. I need to update my info because I ended up not having time to work on the story I planned, and instead dedicated the time to screenwriting projects for uni instead. I got a lot of work done but it's not quite what I set out to achieve.


----------



## KiloPatches (May 1, 2015)

I did not win this summer  Like last summer, too. My November projects are always where I shine (and sometimes exceed the word count). My whole cabin really suffered this summer, for one reason or another...... We didn't have as many write-ins either. We had maybe two the whole month, while in November we usually meet twice a week AT LEAST. Those usually keep us on track. 

I am prepped for November though.... I have my story planned out already. ^^ 

CONGRATS TO THE DEDICATED WINERS!!!


----------



## mdchan (May 1, 2015)

I surpassed my goal on the 28th or the 29th, I believe.  Not many people did meet their goal for this camp session, so don't feel bad if you didn't!  
I'm actually not 100% happy with my story (which isn't even finished), and will most likely have to redo it, but I do like how the characters came out this time.


----------

